# Updating from 2003 > 2008.



## Frenz (May 15, 2008)

Over the last few weeks we have been in the process of installing some new windows 7 machines into our current Server2003/XP network.

Now that win7 is being introduced to the mix the server is probably due for an upgrade to 2008 (We have already), that being said.. i have no experience with 2008 so i am wary. There is some questions that would put me at ease, so i thought i would confirm them here.

-- *Can you run an 'upgrade' from the cd to update it to 2008 keeping all the settings of 2003 intact? *
_eg. Install 2008, have it running using all settings without having to redo everything, group policy's / users / Information / backup etc._

-- *Does it actually speak more Native to win7?*

-- *Is there any need to upgrade from 2003 in the first place?*
_Ideally if the servers working, id like to keep it that way._

Thanks in advance for anyone who answers these questions, would stop my worrying! 

~Frenz


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

If you have an older server with older hardware and 2003 is working fine, I wouldn't see an immediate need. I would however implement a disaster recovery plan. However if you want to migrate to a 2008 server or prep your domain for upgrading to 2008, you will need to go through a few steps to upgrade your forest and domain to 2008, as well as transfer FSMO roles (if you are migrating to a different box entirely).

If you migrate to another box entirely, you will have to:
1) Run ADPREP
2) Add the new box to the domain
3) DCPROMO the new box
(The following applies if you want the new box to be your primary domain controller)
4) Transfer FSMO roles to the new box
(The following applies if you want to demote the 2003 box from domain controller status)
5) DCPROMO the 2003 box

I suggest looking at the following articles:

http://www.petri.co.il/windows-server-2008-adprep.htm <----- Walkthrough on ADPREP
http://www.petri.co.il/transferring_fsmo_roles.htm <----- Walkthrough on transferring FSMO roles
http://www.jppinto.com/2010/07/dcpromo-on-windows-server-2008/ <----- DCPROMO

More info:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/255504
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc731728(WS.10).aspx
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753437(WS.10).aspx
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc754670(WS.10).aspx


----------



## Frenz (May 15, 2008)

Thank you very much i will have a read through them when i get a chance. 

The server is not that old, less than 2years and has been very well maintained.


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

As well as your server's hardware has the power to support the number of users you have (with whatever applications you are hosting), you should be alright. What are the specs of your server?

Please use the Tech Support Guy System Info Utility found here to provide this information.

EDIT: What type of backup/recovery plan do you currently have in place, and what will you implement once the new server is running? I must warn you that if you rely on NTBackup now, you may want to consider looking at a different app once you migrate to 2008. The Windows Server Backup application is not ideal (actually it's a step backward from NTBackup), and isn't as functional or practical as NTBackup. Also it cannot backup to tape drives.


----------



## Frenz (May 15, 2008)

geek117 said:


> As well as your server's hardware has the power to support the number of users you have (with whatever applications you are hosting), you should be alright. What are the specs of your server?
> 
> Please use the Tech Support Guy System Info Utility found here to provide this information.
> 
> EDIT: What type of backup/recovery plan do you currently have in place, and what will you implement once the new server is running? I must warn you that if you rely on NTBackup now, you may want to consider looking at a different app once you migrate to 2008. The Windows Server Backup application is not ideal (actually it's a step backward from NTBackup), and isn't as functional or practical as NTBackup. Also it cannot backup to tape drives.


Currently using NTbackup; i was under the impression tap drives were still a big part of server backup, what is the alternative.. external hdds? (Might look into it, having troubles with our tape drive anyway).

Am starting to think it is a daunting task, specially since i have not encountered any problems as of yet running 2003. Will have to reply next time i am on site with stats.

~Frenz


----------

